# Omega Megaquartz Geneve 32khz



## GeoffB (May 22, 2008)

As a newbie to the watch forum, I'm looking for some expert advice.

I've acquired a 1972 Omega Megaquartz ( Cal 1310). I bought it as a non-worker, but I've managed to get it going.

The seconds hand is keeping perfect time, but the minute hand sometimes is slow. That is, I can look at the watch

at, say, 10:15 and the watch is spot on but when I check a little while later the 'seconds' are still exact but the watch is

a minute (sometimes more) slow.

Has anyone else encountered this problem before? - any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Keiths the man you need!

Cheers Tom


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Repair a few of these...including the one I got from Foggy this week (here) --- anyone got a spare Omega 1210/202 bracelet? The Foggy one had a broken coil wire close to one of the terminals and involved microsurgery to resolder the wires ends back together. Had to file down a soldering iron tip to a tiny needle point to do this. No doubt the wire was broken by a careless battery change at some point in its past  .

Doesn't help with your problem. Got to ask the obvious I'm afraid: is the minute hand loose on its minute wheel? Maybe the dial washer is missing? What's the hour hand doing or is that always correct over a long test period?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Another thought. Are you sure that the minute hand isn't fouling on the hour or second hand? Or that it is not touching the dial batons?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh...and one last thing: Welcome to the Forum! :rltb:


----------



## GeoffB (May 22, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Oh...and one last thing: Welcome to the Forum! :rltb:


Thanks for all the suggestions - I wasn't expecting so many!

Well, the hour hand is always right. I don't think that the minute hand is loose - when I adjust the time

(crown fully out) the hands move smoothly and correctly. When I adjust the hour (crown half out) it all

works as expected.

I've watched the hands carefully and I'm pretty sure that none of them are catching anywhere.

If it's any help, this problem seems to be worse when I'm not wearing the watch.

The face and mechanism look in very good order for a watch of this age, although there's some severe

'plate loss' on the case. All the same, a very handsome watch.

Thanks again for the very warm welcome and helpful suggestions. I'm new to forums so please excuse

any errors such as double-posting replies or other blunders.

GeoffB


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> --- anyone got a spare Omega 1210/202 bracelet?


Sorry mate, Ive been looking for one for a while now... not easy to come by


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > --- anyone got a spare Omega 1210/202 bracelet?
> ...


Seems like a bit of a problem Jon....what else can you put on this style of case and still have it look ok? Any thoughts? :huh:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

There are a few replacements that are a little thinner, but Id be tempted to ask Toshi and see if he has a solution, it would be cheaper and quicker... sorry cant help more...


----------



## GeoffB (May 22, 2008)

I've been advised that a repair would be quite exensive, and that it might be better to sell the watch for spares.

So, it's on eBay (listing number 230261656760 ) it anyone's interested, and I've got a SeaMaster quartz to replace it....

Thanks to all respondents.


----------



## GeoffB (May 22, 2008)

GeoffB said:


> I've been advised that a repair would be quite expensive, and that it might be better to sell the watch for spares.
> 
> So, it's on eBay (listing number 230261656760 ) it anyone's interested, and I've got a SeaMaster quartz to replace it....
> 
> Thanks to all respondents.


----------

